# Newbie with a (possibly stupid) plan



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi,

We've been ttc for nearly two years. I know far far too much about infertility treatments and embryology, having been an editor for an reproduction/genetics newsletter for a couple of years (without knowing I would turn out to be infertile. Life's a funny place, huh?  ).

We've been through most of an NHS diagnosis. I'm ovulating, no blocked tubes, etc. I know my cycle pretty well as I've never been on the pill. Husband has borderline motility. He's 34. I'm 35. Never had a miscarriage. No sign I've ever conceived. I'm guessing I'm having implantation failure.

My NHS T.V. ultrasound was unclear, but I may have submucosal fibroids (the ones that reduce fertility by 70% by irritating the womb lining and preventing implantation). Our consultant is keen to do a lap to look for endo combined with a hysteroscopy to follow up the scan, but I'm less keen on the lap. I'm reasonably sure I only have stage 1/2 endo at most as I have painless periods, and the benefit of treating stage 1/2 endo seems to be marginal. 

Our current plan is to redo the T.V. Ultrasound privately, and  -  if I don't have fibroids - go straight to ARGC. Not sure if this is a dumb plan, but it seems the most likely to generate a successful result  I *feel* very old to be ttc (even though I'm not), and I know my problems are insignificant compared to some people on FF so I'm not moaning...


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Londonwriter

Welcome to the forum  It really sounds like you've done your research so you're in a good place - knowledge is power 

I hear great things about ARGC and there are numerous threads on the ARGC boards but this is a link to just one of the main ARGC threads for newbies

This is really useful for endometriosis

There is a lot of info on the forum and everyone is friendly and supportive so just jump in, ask, post and share 

Good luck with next steps

Grey xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Londonwriter

I'm the moderator on the London boards and was treated at the ARGC after 4 failed cycles elsewhere. You can see the result form my profile.

Pop over to the boards for some advice http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

I know a few ladies have had NHS cycles and been treated by Dr Gorgy at the Fertility & Gynae academy for implantation/immune issues alongside an NHS cycle.

KA xxx


----------



## SpudJ (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Londonwriter and everyone else on this board! I too am a newbie but decided to join after 3 failed cycles of ivf, figured it was about time I contributed.  . Been through 3 cycles so far, all 5 day blasts, second cycle BFP but early miscarriage the other two bfn.  It certainly does sound like U know ur stuff Londonwriter, I wish was that informed before I started this journey.  When do you start?


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

spud2015 said:


> Hi Londonwriter and everyone else on this board! I too am a newbie but decided to join after 3 failed cycles of ivf, figured it was about time I contributed. . Been through 3 cycles so far, all 5 day blasts, second cycle BFP but early miscarriage the other two bfn. It certainly does sound like U know ur stuff Londonwriter, I wish was that informed before I started this journey. When do you start?


Thanks everyone 

We're planning to go on holiday before we start, so we're going to book that and then call the ARGC for an initial consultation as, reading on here, they have a two-month waiting list...

I've read they'll delay people if their bloods aren't right that cycle so can't really risk having a holiday after we start...


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Londonwriter, I think you're absolutely right to turn down the lap. Yes, it's the only way to definitively diagnose endo, but there's nothing they can do to enhance your fertility by removing endo lesions if your tubes are clear and you don't have endometriomas (which would be visible on u/s). If you're not having any pain, there's no point. I pretty certainly have worse endo than you -- blocked tubes, one ovary stuck in a difficult position for egg retrieval -- but have never had a lap for the same reasons, as beyond a certain age there is no point in taking time out to attempt unblocking Fallopian tubes as the rate of spontaneous pregnancy afterwards is so poor. 

Redoing the t/v ultrasound seems like an excellent idea -- the NHS machines often aren't the best.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------

